# CCC read trace problem



## gumes (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi, I have a problem with connection to navi CCC in E60 from 2004.
NCS crashes error


```
my FA :
E60_#0304&LCTE%0475*NC51$1CA$2CF$302$423$431$435$441$494$502$508$522$534$540$548$609$638$672$698$785$843$851$863$877$886-B090

ERROR! Modul: CDH.C, Proc: CDHCheckIdent, LineNr: 03, ErrorNr: 2041
COAPI-2041: wrong ecu coding index
A_E60CCC: CODIERINDEX = FFh
CCC_APP.C04: CODIERINDEX = 04
```
I've tried a lot of things. 
Sp-daten-49.3, in another e60 it works.

Any help appreciated


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

Use an older set of daten files.


----------



## gumes (Nov 16, 2012)

fdriller9 said:


> Use an older set of daten files.


I've tried, no effects

ISTA not combined with with CCC-A,
CCC works, but it doesn't play sound
This happened after changing the software.
Now I just need to program a blank. MAN, but I can't.


----------



## gumes (Nov 16, 2012)

I took up for updates ccc
was updating by ICOM A (I do not have B) modules sequentially WinKFP
CC6260 CC4760 CC3F60
Now I want to update the CC6360 but unfortunately during the 29% of the pops this error:

```
[WinKFP Tool]   7406   PABD/CABD     137DLEXXL WaitDLEOverflow  2678
[WinKFP Tool]      OPPS: DLE FIFO overflow  48CC6360, DLE Kommt nicht zu STOP

[WinKFP Tool]   7406       Error    COAPI2.CPP    coapiRunCabd     6
[WinKFP Tool]      OPPS: DLE FIFO overflow  SG_PROGRAMMIEREN

[WinKFP Tool]   7406       Error   COAPIKF.CPP coapiKfProgSgD2    19
[WinKFP Tool]      OPPS: DLE FIFO overflow
```
log from UIF

```
Entries of the user info field:

--------------------------------------
Entry 1:

Vehicle identification number: .................
Date: 30.01.2004
Change index: DA
Software number: 
Office number: 
Assembly identification number: 4131588
Seral number: 
Program number: 
Kilometer: 0
Dealer number: 

--------------------------------------
Entry 2:

Vehicle identification number: .................
Date: 06.01.2004
Change index: DA
Software number: 
Office number: 
Assembly identification number: 4130693
Seral number: 
Program number: 
Kilometer: 0
Dealer number: 

--------------------------------------
Entry 3:

Vehicle identification number: B117214
Date: 08.09.2004
Change index: DA
Software number: 
Office number: 
Assembly identification number: 6953783
Seral number: 
Program number: 
Kilometer: 0
Dealer number: 

--------------------------------------
Entry 4:

Vehicle identification number: B117214
Date: 11.10.2004
Change index: DA
Software number: 
Office number: 
Assembly identification number: 6955216
Seral number: 
Program number: 
Kilometer: 0
Dealer number: 

--------------------------------------
Entry 5:

Vehicle identification number: B117214
Date: 10.05.2005
Change index: DA
Software number: 
Office number: 
Assembly identification number: 6966352
Seral number: 
Program number: 
Kilometer: 0
Dealer number: 

--------------------------------------
Entry 6:

Vehicle identification number: B117214
Date: 06.02.2007
Change index: DA
Software number: 
Office number: 
Assembly identification number: 9160571
Seral number: 
Program number: 
Kilometer: 0
Dealer number: 

--------------------------------------
Entry 7:

Vehicle identification number: B117214
Date: 06.02.2007
Change index: DA
Software number: 
Office number: 
Assembly identification number: 9160571
Seral number: 
Program number: 
Kilometer: 0
Dealer number: 

--------------------------------------
Entry 8:

Vehicle identification number: B117214
Date: 06.02.2007
Change index: DA
Software number: 
Office number: 
Assembly identification number: 9160571
Seral number: 
Program number: 
Kilometer: 0
Dealer number: 

--------------------------------------
Entry 9:

Vehicle identification number: B117214
Date: 06.02.2007
Change index: DA
Software number: 
Office number: 
Assembly identification number: 9160571
Seral number: 
Program number: 
Kilometer: 0
Dealer number: 

--------------------------------------
Entry 10:

Vehicle identification number: B117214
Date: 06.02.2007
Change index: DA
Software number: 
Office number: 
Assembly identification number: 9160571
Seral number: 
Program number: 
Kilometer: 0
Dealer number: 

--------------------------------------
End of user info field
```
Battery charger holds about 14.1V. Sp Daten 49.0
anyone know a solution?


----------



## mustkill (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello,

2007 650i e63.
After running updates via ISTA-P, becomes that CCC-A module have 0000000 part number. Now unit starts but show only BMW logo.

Running NCS Expert, refresh all CCC modules to manufacturer state, except CTUNE, which fails wit exact same error as you had.

It was failing on both read and write, after using option to reset, it begin reads, but keep failing to coding 
Looking online show that sometimes newer DATEN files resolve this issue, since I used latest available v66, I attempt to use older v65, with same result.

Did you resolve your issue?

Thank you.


----------

